# Stitched up by french tolls



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We've just got back from skiing for the first time with our motorhome in Le Grand Bonand. For a 500 km stretch of motorway between Annecy and Reims we got charged 138 euros which was class 4 vehicles, then between Reims and Calais we were class 2.

We are a large motorhome and at our highest point above the cab we are 3.25 m but not that height all the way along. We assumed we'd been picked up as being high on the sensors.

We've tried looking on the tolls website but it seems to be very ambiguous and we're now worried that our summer trip to Spain is going to cost us a fortune.

Anyone else had similar troubles?

Kirsty


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Towing*

Hello there,

Firstly, I assume you were not towing anything?

You should always check the ticket and question it if in France you get charged more than class II for your size of vehicle. It may be due to your Tag axle and you may get away with it if you grumble.

As far as I am aware, Until a couple of years ago, Motorhomes up to 3,500kG's were class III. They have now been downgraded as a "Touriste" rate of Class II as aforementioned.

In the last two years or so, I have never had a problem in France, always get charged class II and with our bike rack we are approx 8.25 Metres and our van is single rear axle but twin rear wheel >3,500kG's.

I have had a few issues in Spain where we the operators have tried to charge us class C as opposed to B. We have even managed to get away with A when the operator is yaddering on their mobiles or a coleague.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi Kirsty

I fear you are being battered as you have a TAG axle. Avoid the toll roads if you can!

Some routes are quite possible toll free. For example, I can get to Basle (French/Swiss border) toll free if needed with only a very slightly longer journey time.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French tolls*

Hi

Here is a list of toll classes.

Russell

http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?id=382


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If you are considering cancelling your holiday due to tolls you are doing something wrong. I've just come back from the costa del sol and spent less than 25 euro's on tolls, and i wasn't hanging about.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tolls*

If you are worried about tolls driving down to Spain, use the Autoroutes south west of Paris, these are Toll Free. Though you will have to pay for Milau Bridge but well worth the trip.

These Autoroutes were partly built to make the journey more affordable and accesible to tourists.

Trev.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We had pretty much decided to go the Milau route. Been this way before when going to Languedoc region and with caravan and even before bridge was built, went all the way down into Milau and all the way back up again!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Always go to a 'manned' peage booth where possible, you can always argue the toss with the attendant over the charge, however an unmanned one cost me dearly at classe 4 rate this summer  never going to be caught out again!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We had the same problem last year. At an unmanned booth we were charged at the class 4 rate. At all the manned ones we were class 2.

As MandyandDave say, always use the manned booths :wink: !

Milau bridge last year for us was 26 euros.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ouch*



fdhadi said:


> We had the same problem last year. At an unmanned booth we were charged at the class 4 rate. At all the manned ones we were class 2.
> 
> As MandyandDave say, always use the manned booths :wink: !
> 
> Milau bridge last year for us was 26 euros.


Expensive, we were charged €10.60.

Trev.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

maybe a silly question but is there anywhere that shows what roads are toll roads. Im getting confused as some A roads are toll roads and some are free


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ici*



gazza333 said:


> maybe a silly question but is there anywhere that shows what roads are toll roads. Im getting confused as some A roads are toll roads and some are free


No not a silly question at all. A lot of European touring maps mark French Peage Autoroutes as Pruple and Gratuit as Blue.

ou essayez ceci,

Try This <Click

Trev.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Trev

We must have gone through an unmanned toll and been charged class 4 again :evil: .


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: ici*



teemyob said:


> Try This <Click
> 
> Trev.


Nice link Trev, any more info on the "Touriste" class you mentioned.

I think I've been very lucky to date I've always gone through manned tolls and only been charged class 2 although I'm 6000Kg. Phew! 

Andrew


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

*Manned Toll Exits*

Is there any way of knowing if an exit is manned or is only automatic?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This sort of inconsistency has been covered before and we have suffered being charged Classe 3 instead of Classe 2 at the manned booths on the A16 at Abbeville.
We now carry in the cab a pic with added dimensions as a quick reference for the attendant in case of dispute.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Again, Gillians pic is very useful when needed.

Re TAG axles - How do the auto tolls know you have a TAG?

I have tried auto tolls in France and also the people version. If the operator does not look out of the window etc etc.....

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tag*

Hello Russel,

The operators are told to look for how many axles the vehicle has. Some people may also notice that Staff try to look behind for a trailer. Indeed if they cannot see it either through the booth or on camera, they may shout accross to the next operator to confirm. Why do they not just ask? Probably, because our French is so poor.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

When I go through an automatic booth - and cars use the same one - how does the toll machine know how many axles you have? I have been charged at differing classes in Italy.

Same for the Dartford crossing though - I have been charged extra with the car on the back, and on another occasion not charged.

Russell


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I never use tolls, but then I am never in a rush as the minimum period I go away for is 8 weeks. Thank Goodness I've retired. :lol: :lol: 

Wobby


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Road to Lyon? without tolls*

Hi
Wanting to go to Lyon Late July 7M MH with smart car on trailer.
Are there really any prectical alternatives to motorways without hitting each town?
What class will I be?
Ta
Barry


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> If you are considering cancelling your holiday due to tolls you are doing something wrong. I've just come back from the costa del sol and spent less than 25 euro's on tolls, and i wasn't hanging about.


DollarYen,what route did you use?We are going from Calais on monday evening,going to use the tolls this time,regards,seamus.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Road to Lyon? without tolls*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> Wanting to go to Lyon Late July 7M MH with smart car on trailer.
> Are there really any prectical alternatives to motorways without hitting each town?
> What class will I be?
> ...


Barry
Last year i took a kontiki-669 tag with the smart car on the back from calais to millau in july charged Class ll round trip, returned this year with out the smart car, calais to benidorn still class ll attended & unattended booths 
Brian


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

DollarYen,what route did you use?We are going from Calais on monday evening,going to use the tolls this time,regards,seamus

Where abouts in Spain are you going ?. I usually get the ferry to Dieppe and then go to Rouen, and then towards Orleans. Pick up the autoroute there. you have to pay a couple of euro until you get south of Orleans and then it's free. I always go down towards Limoge but other people take the other one and do Clermont Ferrand. I prefer to head down and cross into Spain at Col De Somport and then go Huesca, Zaragoza, Teruel and down to Valencia. Over 95% of the route in Spain is nearly new dual carriageway and it's free all the way to Valencia.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> DollarYen,what route did you use?We are going from Calais on monday evening,going to use the tolls this time,regards,seamus
> 
> Where abouts in Spain are you going ?. I usually get the ferry to Dieppe and then go to Rouen, and then towards Orleans. Pick up the autoroute there. you have to pay a couple of euro until you get south of Orleans and then it's free. I always go down towards Limoge but other people take the other one and do Clermont Ferrand. I prefer to head down and cross into Spain at Col De Somport and then go Huesca, Zaragoza, Teruel and down to Valencia. Over 95% of the route in Spain is nearly new dual carriageway and it's free all the way to Valencia.


We are going to Portugal,normally I would use the national roads,crossing into Spain at Irun, but the wife gets nervous in the "suicide seat"and is insisting we use the motorway this time,so I am trying to work out a motorway route avioding as many tolls as possible,thanks for your help,regards seamus.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi m
Just replying to the problem of Auto matic tolls exits.
My Peggy is a big Girl. over 3 M high and much more than 7 M long When the Bike rack is down.
I had the probelm on my first trip with different classes and especially with one un manned exit.
We hit is early evening and it was charging me a class 4.
I did not want to pay it so I pressed the help button and when it was answerwed I explained in veryu bad French I was a motor home under 3500 KG *Je suis une camping car sous treise cent Kg!!) and the remote operator can see through the cameras and they reduced the price. 
It is worth pressing the button,


----------

